# Allergic to Aspen?!



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

I have had my hedgehog for 5 months and been dealing with aspen. I do plan to change the bedding and cage in the summer. I DO NOT reccomend using aspen it is so dusty and hard to clean. I don't really like the product, but I still have to deal with it for 1 more week. Now, I think I'm allergic it. It might be a recent allergy because since yesterday My eye was so itchy it turned red. Today is even worse. I'm itching, watery, and my nose is acting up. Is it that I'm allergic to my hedgehog or the aspen? I definitely plan to switch to fleece later on this summer, but for now i have to deal with it and then switch to Carefresh.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm allergic to aspen and find I found it dusty too. Carefresh is every bit as dusty and the dust bothers my asthma. Liners are best, for hedgies and for us.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2012)

My hedgie was allergic to aspen. It gave him red, itchy eyes. I switched him to carefresh and he nor I (I have asthma too, but everyone's asthma has different things that bother it and mine's pretty mild), had any issues so I still use carefress in his litterbox. He has cage liners now though and I wish I had used them from the begining. They're a breeze to clean and I really do think they're better for him.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Carefresh is really dusty too, it's possible that will also irritate your eyes.


----------

